# German Shepherd Afraid of Cat Video



## RachelK1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Is your German Shepherd afraid of cats? My Stryker (male GSD) isn't he loves our cats.

Here is a cute video of a GSD afraid of a cat that I posted on my blog. I hope you enjoy it. 

German Shepherd vs Cat | German Shepherd Dogs


----------

